# John Evans



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 8, 2007)

John Evans, English Puritan (1679/80 -- May 16, 1730) was ordained to the ministry in 1702 by Matthew Henry, among others, and later contributed the annotations on Romans found in Matthew Henry's commentary. He assisted and later succeeded the ministry of Daniel Williams. He began a project to write a _History of Nonconformity_ from the Reformation to 1640 with Daniel Neal assigned to the task of recording the history of nonconformists from 1640 forwards, but died before the project could be completed. It was completed by Daniel Neal and is known as _The History of the Puritans_. He was very highly regarded by Philip Doddridge and other contempories as a man a great learning and piety.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 8, 2007)

John Evans' commentary on Romans


----------

